# Xpress - G3 opinions



## fishmonger (Dec 28, 2017)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new boat. Looking at the G3 Bay 18 and the Xpress XP18CC (both with a Yamaha 90) as they are the only boats with dealers within an hours drive from me. Any opinions on these models or the boat brands in general ?


----------



## beetlespin (Dec 29, 2017)

fishmonger said:


> Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new boat. Looking at the G3 Bay 18 and the Xpress XP18CC (both with a Yamaha 90) as they are the only boats with dealers within an hours drive from me. Any opinions on these models or the boat brands in general ?



Both quality boats, can't go wrong with either one. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## fishmonger (Dec 29, 2017)

beetlespin said:


> fishmonger said:
> 
> 
> > Getting ready to pull the trigger on a new boat. Looking at the G3 Bay 18 and the Xpress XP18CC (both with a Yamaha 90) as they are the only boats with dealers within an hours drive from me. Any opinions on these models or the boat brands in general ?
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 29, 2017)

I own a G3, and am very pleased. At the same time, I have heard nothing but good about Xpress. Either should be good for you.


----------



## hipster dufus (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m looking at a g3 1756 cc w a 70 Yamaha. Selling my current boat.also looking at the mako 17 cc and a tracker 1860 cc w a 60 merc. Tough decision.really like the g3, owned one before.hope to b on water by end of February. Good luck and keep us informed


----------



## richg99 (Dec 30, 2017)

If it were me ( it is not ), I'd lean towards the G3. Of course, I am prejudiced. 

Best motor I've ever had was an older Yammie. Started when I just looked at it, and it NEVER gave me an issue for 6/7 years that I owned it. Never should have sold that boat.

I like my G3 very much. 

If the Mako is the newer fiberglass that is sold by BassPro, I can direct you to tons of commentary by recent owners. Not all of it is positive, though that may be true for any brand of boat.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Dec 31, 2017)

I love my XP18CC, mine has the 70 on it. Not trying to steer you away from the 90, but consider the added weight of the 90 before you decide once and for all. My little 70 does pretty good. I've added a 6" setback jackplate and re-propped mine, improving just about every aspect of handling and performance, some aspects more significantly than others. The huge gain here was raising the motor almost 6" higher than the factory setup, that's a huge amount of draft when seen in context. 

The 90 should have more low end torque, which would help when loaded. Top speed should be a few MPH better too. With the factory setup I'd expect to see about 40mph top end. And things would only get better with a jackplate and tuning, if you're so inclined. 

As for the G3, I seriously considered it myself. The one feature that appealed to me is their forward mounted fuel tank. That would be much better than the rear mounted tank almost everyone else uses, especially with the heavier OB on the back. I went with Xpress because no dealer anywhere near me had the G3 1860 in stock at the time, nor could they get me one in a decent amount of time. 

Also, the G3 is a true 1860 hull where the XP18CC is actually an 1856. The XP narrows a bit more at the bow which, in theory, helps it handle chop a bit better, but does so at the cost of a bit of deck space. Both are Mod-v hulls, obviously, so i doubt the ride difference is much in chop, if any. Not sure if the extra 4" of width at the stern helps any measurable amount with actual space in the boat, but in theory it would add some stability, though it hasn't been bad with my rig. 

Not sure what trailer G3 uses, but I can tell you that Backtrack trailers are the downside of Xpress boats. At 6months I had one of their tires give up in a catastrophic way, and it tore the whole fender assembly off the side of my trailer. No help from Xpress other than to sell me the replacement parts for me to have welded back on. Before I could finish the 250mile trip home the other tire went out of round, and I was lucky enough to get it replaced before it failed. Their bias ply tires are junk. I've since replaced them with radials and no problems. Now, 4yrs later, I have found two welds on the trailer that are starting to crack, so there's another bit of money I'll have to spend on it. The lights they use are cheap, and failed within the first year, so mine now has LED's on it. 

If I had it to do over, I might well go with the G3, but I wouldn't avoid the Xpress either. Mine has been a good boat so far, and is a fishing machine. Another to seriously consider is SeaArk too. They are built like tanks, but the price also reflects that. Honestly, my next rig will be a 2072, so that would force me to re-shop all manufacturers.


----------



## jtf (Jan 1, 2018)

If you are near Rock Hill, look at an Alweld at Marine Service, Red Rock Road. We have traded at least three times with them, and if you want a jet or jack plate, nobody nearby knows more about set up than Tommy Farmer. 

Said it before in other posts, had I not found an almost new Weldbilt for cheap, the boat in the barn would be an Alweld Marsh VV. There aren't side ribs in that hull, it is roomy, fit/finish extra good. 

If you need forward fuel tanks, storage, etc, the shop will fabricate and their work is good, but, don't expect it for cut rate prices. (I can't understand some comments on google reviews where cheap-a## customers gripe because they had to pay a $60/hr shop rate). 

My Weldbilt has owner-installed two 6 gal front tanks with LOTS of deck venting, and for such a solid built welded hull, it is a surprise there is wood in the transom. Used the extended factory deck and fabricated the hatch cover, new epa plastic tanks fit snugly with room for anchor/line and other gear.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 2, 2018)

Two G3s in my family; a 1656 CCJ and a 1860 CCT. Both have been great boats.


----------



## fishmonger (Jan 3, 2018)

PsychoXP18CC said:


> I love my XP18CC, mine has the 70 on it. Not trying to steer you away from the 90, but consider the added weight of the 90 before you decide once and for all. My little 70 does pretty good. I've added a 6" setback jackplate and re-propped mine, improving just about every aspect of handling and performance, some aspects more significantly than others. The huge gain here was raising the motor almost 6" higher than the factory setup, that's a huge amount of draft when seen in context.
> 
> The 90 should have more low end torque, which would help when loaded. Top speed should be a few MPH better too. With the factory setup I'd expect to see about 40mph top end. And things would only get better with a jackplate and tuning, if you're so inclined.
> 
> ...



Thanks for all the info, I only mentioned the 90 motor because that's what dealers have in stock. Waiting on their quote for the boats with a 70 as there is a 100 lb. difference and speed is not my number one. That combined with a jack plate and I should be able to get skinny enough.


----------



## hipster dufus (Jan 4, 2018)

i have made up my mind and am going with the g3 1756 cc jon with the 70 hp yammie. i can get a leaning post, camo w 2 rocket launchers on the back for 600$. im undecided on the leaning post. it would be permenent mount and would take up a lot of the back deck. would stop wife from reclining back there. all i would have to add to the package is a tm and battery. thats another problem cause im torn between a 55# foot control or a hand control w bigfoot switch. my other boats have had foot control and on a small rig that dang pedal takes up so much room.aagh! decisions.i hope to be on water by march 1st. will post pics when i get the rig.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have a 1756 hull (Lowe) and am very impressed with the additional space compared to my other tinny, a 1652 G3. Seems like a MUCH bigger boat.

I understand your dilemma about the trolling motor issue. For many years, I had only hand control TMs with the very valuable addition of the Big Foot switch. I LIKED that setup. 

However, I did NOT have a 1756 but rather mostly 1648 hulls at that time. I suspect that you might have to add an extension to be able to reach the TM's handle on the larger boat. If so, no big deal, IMHO.

I presently have cable controlled TMs on both the 1648 and my 1756. The pedals do take up a lot of space. I have added a wedge on both of them because this old guy has to sit, rather than stand, most of the time. It works for me. 

The cable controlled TMs came with the used boats, so I didn't change them out. 

I have a 24-volt system on the Lowe 1756 with a 70 lb. thrust MK TM. Plenty of power, but I don't use it in any heavy current situations. 

I have a 12 volt, 55 lb. thrust MK TM on the 1648 G3, It is adequate for my needs, but I often have to keep it on the #3 power to really get anywhere. The #1 power works fine for fishing a quiet shoreline. In fact, sometimes it is too fast. For fishing shorelines, a variable-speed setup would probably be better.

Good luck with your choice. I don't see how you can go wrong. Good boat, good price.

Also, you didn't say anything about the trailer. I can honestly say that I've spent more time bringing trailers to the correct setup than I have on some of the boats I've bought. LED lights; good winches; good stern tie-downs ( I bought a new pair of Boat Buckles today!), I like PVC riser poles in the stern, etc. Lots to do to custom fit a trailer to your needs.


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Jan 6, 2018)

fishmonger said:


> Thanks for all the info, I only mentioned the 90 motor because that's what dealers have in stock. Waiting on their quote for the boats with a 70 as there is a 100 lb. difference and speed is not my number one. That combined with a jack plate and I should be able to get skinny enough.



If you end up with the XP18CC and the F70, I can let you know what I experienced with mine when setting it up. I won't swear it's the best setup out the for this rig since there are so many different combinations available, but it's definitely a notable gain in almost every aspect while maintaining good all around performance. I wasn't after speed, necessarily, mostly just wanted to get the motor raised up from the ridiculous setup the factory sent me. But once you go down that rabbit hole...........


----------

